# Lillian Bridge Race Oct. 20



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

The Point Yacht Club in Josephine, Al is putting on a small race in Perdido Bay on Oct. 20. It should be a good time, there is always lots of fun at the clubs hailing port, Pirates Cove. Go to www.pointyachtclub.org for not very many details.


----------

